# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Çfarë kanë thënë Dijetarët e Ehli Sunnah`uel Xhemah për Shiitët (Rafidhat) ?

## valiii

*Çfarë kanë thënë Dijetarët e Ehli Sunnah`uel Xhemah për Shiitët (Rafidhat) ?* 



_Shiizmi dhe Islami janë fe të ndryshme. Divergjenca e Shiizmit nga Islami mund të përmblidhet nga librat të cilat të cilat ata i konsiderojnë si më autentiket, si dhe thëniet e dijetarëve më të respektuar të tyre._

*Imam esh-Shafii:* Në një rast Imam Shafiu tha në lidhje me Shiajt, *Nuk kam parë në mesin e heretikëve njerëz më të famshëm për gënjeshtra se Shiajt Rafidhi.* Dhe në një tjetër rast ai tha: Transmetoni dituri prej çdonjërit që e takoni përveç prej Shiajve rafidhi, sepse ata shpikun hadithe dhe i adoptojnë ato si pjesë të fesë së tyre. (Minhexh es-Sune en-Nebeuije) (Disa Shia në kohën e Alid Imam Zejd ibn Ali kërkuan që ai të bëjë një deklaratë të pafajësisë (teberre) prej çdonjërit që spajtohet me të drejtën e Aliut që të jetë Imam. Kur Zejdi refuzoi, ata e refuzuan atë, dhe u bën të njohur si rafidha apo refuzuesit. Ata që pasuan Imam Zejdin u bën të njohur si Zejditë, dhe kanë shumë pak dallim nga rryma e përgjithshme Islame. Rafidhat evuluan në sekte të ndryshme Shiite Imamite, më e madhja e së cilave është Ithna Esheri.)


*Imam Ebu Hanife:* Është transmetuar se Imam Ebu Hanife shpesh përsëriste thënien vijuese në lidhje me Shiajt rafidhi: *Kushdo që dyshon se a janë ata pabesimtarë, ai vetë ka bërë kufër.*

*Imam Malik*: Kur në një rast Imam Maliku u pyet për Shiajt rafidhi, ai tha: *Mos u folni atyre as mos transmetoni prej tyre, se vërtet, ata janë gënjeshtarë.* Gjatë njëres prej orëve të mësimit të Imam Malikut, qe përmendur se Shiajt rafidhi i mallkojnë Sahabët. Imam Maliku lexoi ajetin, Muhamedi është i dërguar i Allahut dhe ata që janë me të janë të ashpër ndaj pabesimtarëve dhe të butë ndërmjet veti. Ashtu që pabesimtarët të zemërohen në ta. (48:29) Ai pastaj tha, Kushdo që zemërohet kur të përmenden Sahabët është njëri prej atyre për të cilët flet ky ajet. (Tefsir el-Kurtubi)

*Ibn el-Mubarek:* qe transmetuar të ketë thënë: Feja përfitohet nga Ehl el-Hadithi, teologjia skolastike dhe shkarkimet tinëzare nga urdhëresat fetare nga Ehl er-rai (racionalistat) *ndërsa rrenat, nga Shiajt rafidha.*

*Ebu Zure er-Razi:* Ai tha për doktrinën e Shiajve rafidhi e të mallkuarit sahabët, Nëse e sheh dikë duke e degraduar ndonjërin nga Shoqëruesit e Pejgamberit (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) dije se ai është pabesimtar. Sepse Pejgamberi (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) ishte i vërtetë, ajo çka solli ishte e vërtetë dhe e gjithë ajo qe bartur tek ne përmes Sahabëve. Ajo çka këta pabesimtarë dojnë ta bëjnë është të hedhin dyshim në besueshmërinë e transmetuesve tonë me qëllim që të zhvlerësojnë Kuranin dhe Sunetin. Kështu, pabesimtarët janë ata që më së shumti e meritojnë diskreditimin.
*
Ibn Hazm el-Andalusi:* Gjatë periudhës së sundimit Musliman në Spanjë, Imam Ebu Muhamed ibn Hazm shpesh debatonte me priftërinjtë Katolik në lidhje me tekstin e tyre fetar. Ai solli para tyre dëshmi për shtrembërime tekstuale në Bibël dhe humbjen e dorëshkrimit origjinal. Kur ata u përgjigjen duke përmendur pohimet e Shiajve se Kurani ka qenë shtrembëruar dhe ndryshuar, Ibn Hazm i informoi ata se pohimet e Shiajve nuk janë dëshmi valide, *sepse vetë Shiajt skanë qenë Musliman.*

*Imam El-Alusi:* Ai i shpalli shiat rafidhi pabesimtarë për shkak të diskreditimit që ata i bënin Sahabëve. Pozita e tij qe bazuar në vendimin e Imam Malikut dhe dijetarëve të tjerë. Si përgjigje në thëniet e tyre se janë pasues të Ehl el-Bejt (Familjes së Pejgamberit sallallahu alejhi ue selam) El-Alusi tha, Jo, ata në të vërtetë janë pasuesit e djajve dhe Ehl el-Bejt janë të pafajshëm prej tyre.

*Muhamed Rashid Rida:* Ky dijetar ishte në mesin e atyre që punuan sinqerisht për afrimin në mes shiajve dhe sunive, dhe ata për këtë pretenduan moderim për dobinë e tij. Sidoqoftë, në vlugun më të madh të përpjekjeve të tija, ata e befasuan atë duke i prezentuar atij një numër të librave të tyre të cilat ofendonin Islamin. Ai pastaj u përgjigj në një letër të quajtur Es-Sune ue Esh-Shia në të cilën ai vëri në dukje doktrinat e tyre të rrejshme dhe praktikat idhujtare.

*Dr. Hilali:* Meqë jetoi pranë shiajve për disa vite, dijetari i famshëm Maroken, Dr. Hilali shkroi një letër për ta në të cilën ai i shpalli ata pabesimtarë.

Në mesin e dijetarëve bashkëkohor të cilët kanë shfaqur pikëpamje të ngjashme janë: *Shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Baz*, *Shejh Nasirudin el-Albani*, *Allame esh-Shankiti*, *Shejh en-Nesheshibi*, *Imam Ahmed Emin*, *dhe Dr. Reshad Selim.*

*El-Humeidi, mësuesi i el-Buharit (rahimehullah) ka thënë,* Pasha Allahun, që unë të luftoj kundër atyre që refuzojnë hadithin e të Dërguarit (salllallahu alejhi ue selam) është më e dashur për mua sesa të luftoj kundër një numri të njëjtë pabesimtarësh. (El-Hareui në Dhem ul-kelam).

----------


## valiii

Përshkrimi që i ka bërë Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem) këtij grupi


Transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi, radij-Allahu anhuma, i cili ka thënë: Isha me Profetin, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe Aliu ishte me të. Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tha: *O Ali! Do të jetë në Umetin tim një popull që do ti kalojë kufijtë në dashurinë për familjen time. Ata do të kenë një emër ofendues, ata do të quhen Rafida. Luftoji, sepse ata janë mushrikë." Hasen: Transmetuar nga el-Hejthemi në Mexhmeuz-Zeuaid (10/22). Shiko Dhilalul-Xhenne fij Takhrijxhis-Sunne (2/462) të Imam Albanit.*

----------


## valiii

Transmetohet nga Asim Ibn Bahdele, i cili ka thënë:"I thashë Hasenit, të birit të Aliut: Shiat pretendojnë se Aliu do të kthehet. Ai tha: *Kanë gënjyer këta gënjeshtarë. Sikur ta kishim ditur këtë gjë, gratë e tij nuk do të ishin martuar dhe ne nuk do ta kishim ndarë trashëgiminë e tij*." Xhejjid: Transmetuar nga el-Hejthemi në Mexhmeuz-Zeuaid (2/10).

----------


## valiii

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije (v.728H), Allahu e mëshiroftë, ka thënë*:"Vërtet, njerëzit që kanë dije rreth teksteve, transmetimeve dhe zinxhirit të transmetimit kanë rënë në një mendje se Rafidat janë gënjeshtarët më të djallëzuar nga të gjitha grupet e tjera. Gënjeshtra është një gjë e vjetër mes tyre. Për këtë arsye, Imamët e Islamit e kanë kuptuar ndryshimin e tyre, nëpërmjet të gënjyerit e vazhdueshëm."*

----------


## valiii

Ebu Hatim er-Razij (v.277H) ka thënë: E dëgjova Junus Ibn Abdul-Ala duke thënë: Ashhab Ibn Abdul-Azijz ka thënë: Malik (v.179H) u pyet për Rafidat dhe ai tha: *Mos u flisni dhe mos transmetoni prej tyre, sepse ata gënjejnë*. 
Dhe Ebu Hatim tha: Hermelah na transmetoi duke thënë: E dëgjova Shafiun (v.204H) duke thënë: *Nuk kam parë ndonjë duke dëshmuar që të jetë i më i keq sesa Rafidat.*

Dhe Mumel Ibn Ihab ka thënë: Dëgjova Jezid Ibn Harun (v.206H) duke thënë: *Transmetimet e çdo personi të bidatit mund të shkruhen, për sa kohë që ai nuk thërret për në të (për në bidat), përveç Rafidave, sepse ata janë gënjeshtarë."* Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (1/59-62) të Ibn Tejmijes.

----------


## valiii

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë gjithashtu: *Kurse Rafidat, bidati i tyre doli nga devijimi dhe kufri, dhe mbështetja mbi gënjeshtrën është shumë e përhapur mes tyre. Dhe ata e pohojnë vetë këtë gjë kur thonë: Feja jonë është takije. Dhe ajo është kur njëri prej tyre thotë diçka me gjuhën e tij, e cila është në kundërshtim me atë që gjendet në zemrën e tij. Kjo është gënjeshtër dhe hipokrizi. Dhe ata pretendojnë bashkë me këtë se ata janë besimtarët, duke i përjashtuar nga Feja të tjerët që nuk janë si ata. Dhe ata i përshkruajnë Sahabët me kufr dhe me hipokrizi. Për shkak të kësaj, ata janë ashtu siç është thënë: Ajo më akuzoi me sëmundjen që e kishte vet dhe ia mbathi.*

*Prandaj, asgjë nuk është më afër hipokrizisë dhe kufrit nga ana e jashtme e sjelljes në Islam sesa ata. Dhe nuk ka ndonjë grup tjetër, brenda të cilit të gjenden kaq shumë qafira dhe munafikë sesa mund të gjenden midis tyre. Dhe kjo duke patur parasysh ekstremistët nga mesi i Nusejrive dhe qafirët nga Ismailitë dhe të ngjashmit si puna e tyre".* Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (1/69) të Ibn Tejmijes.

*Dhe Ibn Tejmija ka thënë gjithashtu: Nuk është parë ndonjëherë ndonjë grup nga grupet e bidatit dhe dalaletit që të jetë kaq i poshtër siç janë Rafidat, në lidhje me gënjimin ndaj të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe ngarkimit atij diçka të cilën ai nuk e ka thënë. Ata janë jashtëzakonisht të poshtër në të gënjyer. Dhe nëse ka mes tyre nga ata që nuk e dinë se ajo është gënjeshtër, atëherë ai (që nuk e di) vuan nga injoranca e tejskajshme, sikurse është thënë:

Nëse nuk e dije, atëherë është fatkeqësi,
E nëse e dije, atëherë fatkeqësia është më e madhe." Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (8/304) të Ibn Tejmijes.*

----------


## valiii

Imam Shafiij ka thënë: *Nuk kam parë mes pasuesve të epsheve njerëz më të këqij për shpifje sesa Rafidat."* Shiko Sherh Usulul-Itikad (8/1457) të Lalikait.

----------


## valiii

Ahmed Ibn Junus ka thënë: *Vërtet, ne nuk e konsumojmë atë që është therur nga një Rafidij, sepse për mua ai është kafir."* Shiko Sherh Usulul-Itikad (8/1459) të Lalikait.

----------


## valiii

Talha bin Mutaraf thotë *Shijaat, nuk lejohet ti martojmë grat e tyre, dhe as ti hamë therjet (kurbanat) e tyre ngase janë felënësa (Murteda)* Shiko Sherh Ibn Bata

----------


## valiii

Imam Zuhri thotë: *Nuk kam parë popull që iu përngjajnë çifutëve sikurse Shijaat 
Sulejman bin Kerm thotë isha tek Abdullah bin Hasan bin Husejn dhe e pyeti një njeri se a duhet të dëshmojë për ndonjërin prej kibles tonë se është politeist, idhujtar? Tha po ata jan Shijaat, dëshmo se ata janë idhujtar, vallë si mos të jen idhujtar? Nëse i pyet a ka bërë mëkat Pejgamberi a.s. thonë po, e nëse ju thua a ka gabuar Aliu r.a. thonë; jo, (ndërsa)kush thotë kështu ka dal prej Islamit*

----------


## valiii

Imam Evzai thotë: *Kush e cenon dhe e shan Ebu Bekrin ka dal prej Islamit dhe gjaku i tij është Hallall.* 


Malik bin Ensi thotë: *Ai i cili i cenon dhe i shan shokët e të Dërguarit a.s. nuk ka pjesë në Islam.* 


Sufjan bin Ujejne thotë: *Nëse një zemër i urren shokët e të Dërguarit, ajo zemër edhe më shumë i urrën muslimanët.* 


Abdurezak Sanani thotë: *Shijat janë Kafira (pabesimtarë).*

----------


## valiii

Muhamed bin Jusuf el Ferjabi pasi që është pyet për një njeri i cili e shanë dhe e cenon Ebu Bekrin se a është musliman ka thënë: *Jo ai është Kafir dhe nuk lejohet ti falet xhenazja.*


Ebu Ubejde Kasim bin Selam thotë: *Nuk kanë pjesë shijat në plaçkat e luftës ngase nuk janë Musliman.*


Ahmed bin Hambeli është pyet për ata që e shajnë dhe e cenojnë Ebu Bekrin, Omerin dhe Aishen r.a. është përgjigjur: *Mendoj se nuk janë në Islam.*

----------


## valiii

Ebu Muhamed Abdurahman bin Hatim thotë: E kam pyetur Ebu Zuran se cili është mendimi i dijetarëve të Ehli Suntit dhe Xhematit mbi Shijjat? U përgjigj: *Të gjithë dijetarët që i kemi takuar në Sham, Jemen, dhe Irak mendimi i tyre është se shijat e kanë refuzuar Islamin.*

----------


## valiii

Kadi Ijadi në librin e tij Shifa kur i cek Shijat thotë: *Ata kanë dalur prej Islamit në shumë mënyra sepse ata e kanë anuluar dhe shfuqizuar të gjithë Sheriatin Islam.*


Ibën Tejjmija në librin e tij Sarim el Meslul thote: *Kush i bashkangjitet sharjeve dhe cenimeve se Alia është zot apo se ai ka qen pejgamber por Xhibrili a.s ka gabuar, nuk ekziston dyshim dhe as mëdyshje se ky person është Kafir, derisa nuk ka dyshim dhe as mëdyshje se personi i cili nuk i llogarit këta si kafira se edhe ai është Kafir*

----------


## valiii

Muhamed bin el Husejn Exhuri në librin e tij Sheria thotë*:Ka dështuar dhe falimentuar ai i cili i shanë dhe cenon shokët e Pejgamberit a.s, ai më këtë e ka kundërshtuar Allahun dhe të Dërguarin e tij, dhe me këtë gjest ai meriton mallkimin e Pejgamberve, Melaikeve, dhe gjithë besimtarëve, nuk pranohet nga ai asnjë vepër as obligim dhe as veprat vullnetare, është i nënçmuar në këtë botë, e lusë Allahun s.v.t. që varrezat të mbushen me njerëz të këtill, dhe të pastrohet toka prej tyre*

----------


## valiii

Ibën Tejjmije thotë: *Kush pretendon se pasi qe ka vdekur i Dërguari i Allahut se sahabet e kanë lënë fenë vetëm se një pakicë e vogël që kanë qëndruar në fe përafërsisht 12 persona dhe se shumica janë Fasika ( mëkatarë të mëdhenj) nuk ka dyshim se ky person është Kafir ngase përgënjeshtron citate të Kuranit, kush kënaqet me këta dhe i lavdëron, apo dyshon në Kurfrin e tyre, ai është kafir sikurse ata*

----------


## valiii

Muhamed bin Abdul-Latifi thotë: *Kjo dispozitë është për shijaat e mëhershëm, kurse shijat bashkëkohorë gjendja e tyre është edhe më e keqe, me gjitha këto që i ceku Ibën Tejjmja ata ia kanë bashkangjitur edhe besimin në evlija (njeri i devotshëm) besuan se ata sjellin dëm dhe dobi, besojnë se kjo është adhurim dhe se kjo është e gjithë feja e Allahut, ndaj kush dyshon apo abstenon në kufirin e tyre duke qen gjendja e tyre kështu siç cekëm, ai është injorant i cili nuk e ka kuptuar ende realitetin e islamit dhe le të shpejton ta mëson fenë e Allahut para se ti humbet edhe emri islam (musliman)*

----------


## valiii

Ibën Kethiri thotë: *Jan pajtuar të gjithë dijetarët e Islam se kush e fyen, shan dhe cenon Aishen r.a. pasi që kanë zbritur ajete ku flasin për çiltërsinë e saj, ai është Kafir ngase e përgënjeshtron Kuranin* 

Ibën Rexhepi thotë: *Mu për këtë shijat iu përngjajnë Juhudëve me mbi shtatëdhjetë vyrtyte dhe cilësi* 

Muhamed bin Abdulvehabi në librin e tij Red ala Rafida thotë: *Ata janë Kafira* tregoj më shumë se një aspekt se pse ata janë Kafira dhe tha: *Të katër medhhebet, Hanefij, Maliki, Shafij, dhe ai Hambeli janë të pajtimit se kush cilësohet me këto tipare është Kafir.*

----------


## ILyrium

Gostivari_usa  , onlytruth,  rapsod sharkija e qiftelia hahaha, hajde kyquni pak ketu dhe hidhjani nje sy temes  :ngerdheshje: 

All-llahu te shperbleft me xhennetin firdeus  *valiii*

----------


## albprofiler

> , onlytruth, hahaha, hajde kyquni pak ketu dhe hidhjani nje sy temes 
> 
> All-llahu te shperbleft me xhennetin firdeus  *valiii*


Une ende po pres qe te pergjigjeni ju .
Pyetjet jane .

Si jane quajtur perkrahesit e Imam Aliut .
Pse bukhariu ,muawija ,muslimi ,ajshja e te tjere qe ishin me afer ngjarjeve te asaj kohe nuk e permendin kete çifitun e imagjinuar te ibni teymiyyes dhe te mendimtarve si ai. A keni pergjegje ju per kto gjera.

Mire po thuani kush e cenon dhe shan Ebu Bekrin ai eshte i dalur nga feja .Po ata qe e kane cenuar ,abuzuar ,vrare ,terrorizuar Familjen e Pejgamberit tone a.s çka tju bejme atyre.

Per ata qe marrin vesh me dy pyetje bijn poshte copy pastat e juaja.

Edhe diçka mesoni se nuk e keni ditur ,gjeneratat ma te mira kane qene ne ate kohe por edhe gjenaratat ma te keqija kane qene atehere. Qafirat ,munafikat ,hipokritat ma te medhej kane qene ate kohe.

Ushtria "muslimane"( ma mire me thene munafike) vret masakron Familjen e Muhamedit a.s ,kurse "sahabat tabiinet ,tabi tabiinet" e vazhdojne gjumin e tyre dhe nuk merakosen per gjendjen qe ishte.

Raca e keqe e hindit e ebu sufjanit qe masakroi Hamzen axhen e Muhamedit a.s vjen dhe i sundon muslimanet. 
Kjo race nuk ju duk pak gjaku i muslimanve te pare por vazhduan ende me vrasjet e tyre.
Me tregoni sa lufta i beri muawija kunder Imam Aliut dhe Imam Hasanit .Po jezidi pse edhe ky klysh e luftoi Familjen me te paster ne bote.

Nuk e di a ka pergjigje nga ju a jo .Une po pres ende.

----------

